# Free Fram Air Filters



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

AMAZON has FRAM Air Filter starting at 13.00 with a 20.00 REBATE making them free.

I ordered two of them to get it over 25.00 so I could have free shipping and then applied the rebate

My total came to $5.32 for two of them

Here is the link for the filters..

FRAM AMAZON site

and the REBATE FORM

Fillable rebate Form

Currently i am in Austria and Garmisch Germany - snow - cold -- and gas is a mere $8.72 a gallon... heading back tomorrow...

YEP -- $8.72... we filled up the EXCURSION today for $313.92 ... plus or minus the EURO conversion rate which sucks..

makes that 2.85 I'm paying in San Antonio seem cheap ...

LOL


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

At least your not in one of those small euro cars that we would need to feel for your safety. You have an expense account right? James


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> At least your not in one of those small euro cars that we would need to feel for your safety. You have an expense account right? James


As long as you keep paying your taxes -- we'll keep having money to spend on these trips.... LOL

No they gave us two cars -- a real nice AUDI A6 and this Execursion...

man the Audi is nice ..

of course my internal clock is still messed up.. its like midnight here and we are all still wide awake.. LOL


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

FREE...great price.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow, finally the little people are forcing the big companies to treat us right. Now, Im holding out until they pay us to take it...... ok, maybe i wont push my luck, what was that link again?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> At least your not in one of those small euro cars that we would need to feel for your safety. You have an expense account right? James


As long as you keep paying your taxes -- we'll keep having money to spend on these trips.... LOL

No they gave us two cars -- a real nice AUDI A6 and this Execursion...

man the Audi is nice ..

of course my internal clock is still messed up.. its like midnight here and we are all still wide awake.. LOL
[/quote]
They have a drink for that it's called beer. Think that a nice cask tapped Weiss Dunkel would put you to bed, or 2 or 3. James


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

$8.72 per Gallon and Excursion are just two things that should NEVER be mentioned in the same conversation.









$313.92 for a fill-up?... My palms are sweating!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> $8.72 per Gallon and Excursion are just two things that should NEVER be mentioned in the same conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is was just over $10 (converted from Pound) in London last week.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> $8.72 per Gallon and Excursion are just two things that should NEVER be mentioned in the same conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is was just over $10 (converted from Pound) in London last week.
[/quote]
ok ill stop complaining. i guess it could be worse here.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> $8.72 per Gallon and Excursion are just two things that should NEVER be mentioned in the same conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is was just over $10 (converted from Pound) in London last week.
[/quote]
ok ill stop complaining. i guess it could be worse here.















[/quote]

let's keep our fingers crossed we never see that price.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

i remember traveling to London in 1995 (fresh out of GMI) and gas just hit $4 (when converted) there.... never thoguht we would see it here. we got close. my marina was charging that for a while during the summer.


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

$8.72 huh? Now we know why they drive those mini cars. Tried to get my filters, but of course they don't have any for my diesel. Maybe next time.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> i remember traveling to London in 1995 (fresh out of GMI) and gas just hit $4 (when converted) there.... never thoguht we would see it here. we got close. my marina was charging that for a while during the summer.


Yea...but one tank can prob get you from one side of the UK to the other.....everything is SOOOO small over there.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> i remember traveling to London in 1995 (fresh out of GMI) and gas just hit $4 (when converted) there.... never thoguht we would see it here. we got close. my marina was charging that for a while during the summer.


Yea...but one tank can prob get you from one side of the UK to the other.....everything is SOOOO small over there.
[/quote]
good point, the cars get good mileage too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> i remember traveling to London in 1995 (fresh out of GMI) and gas just hit $4 (when converted) there.... never thoguht we would see it here. we got close. my marina was charging that for a while during the summer.


Yea...but one tank can prob get you from one side of the UK to the other.....everything is SOOOO small over there.
[/quote]
good point, the cars get good mileage too.
[/quote]

Not really cars...more like scooters with a tin wrapper.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Good price.However, I prefer Baldwin or Wix if its a throw away and SB if its a performance air filter.

My$0.02


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

wow, raised that one from the dead.


----------

